# الاقمار الصناعيه



## wafaa ali ali (29 أبريل 2011)

Global Positioning System هي اختصار للكلمات GPS هذه الأحرف الثلاثة ​ 



والتي تعني : نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي ​ 
وهو عبارة عن نظام ملاحي مكون من شبكة أقمار صناعية يصل عددها إلى 24 قمراً مثبتة في مدارات محددة من الفضاء الخارجي من قبل وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية . كان الهدف الأساسي من هذه الشبكة من الأقمار الصناعية هدفاً عسكرياً بحتاً ، ولكن في عام 1980م سمحت الحكومة الأمريكية بأن يكون هذا النظام متاحاً للاستخدامات المدنية ​ 

GPS ونظام الـ ​




يعمل تحت جميع أنواع الظروف الجوية ، وفي كل مكان في العالم ، وعلى مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم​




ولا يجب الاشتراك من أجل الحصول على هذه الخدمة كما أنها مجانية 






هذه الأقمار تدور في مدارات حول الأرض بسرعة تبلغ 7000 ميل في الساعة​




وتعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية ، كما أنها مزودة ببطاريات قابلة للشحن من أجل ضمان استمرار عملها في حالة انعدام الطاقة الشمسية ، ويوجد على كل قمر صاروخ صغير من أجل أن يسيّر القمر في طريقة الصحيح 





بعض الحقائق عن تلك الأقمار الصناعية ​




- 1 -
أول قمر صناعي أطلق كان في عام 1978م ​




- 2 - 
تم الانتهاء من اطلاق جميع الأقمار وعددها 24 قمراً في عام 1994م ​




- 3 - 
العمر الافتراضي لكل قمر هو عشر سنوات . علماً بأن البدائل لهذه الأقمار أطلقت في مداراتها ​




- 4 - 
يزن القمر الصناعي ما يقارب الطن الواحد ، وقطره 6 أمتار تقريباً بما في ذلك شرائح الطاقة الشمسية الممتدة على جانبي القمر ​




- 5 - 
يستهلك القمر فقط 50 وات أو أقل من الطاقة في حالة الارسال ​




- 6 - 
L2 و L1 هذه الأقمار الصناعية تبث نوعين من الإشارات المنخفضة ​








1575.42 MH للاستخدامات المدنية بذبذبة مقدارها L1 ​




UHF على
​ 






<table cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><tr><td align=middle width="100%">كيف تعمل ؟​



</TD></TR>


<tr><td align=right width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff> 

GPS أقمار الـ ​



تدور حول الكرة الأرضية في مدارات محددة ودقيقة جداً مرتين في اليوم الواحد (24 ساعة) وخلال دورانها تبث إشارات تحمل معلومات عن الأرض . جهاز الاستقبال لديك يستقبل هذه المعلومات ويعمل بعض العلميات الحسابية ليحدد بالضبط موقع المستخدم . هناك أيضاً محطات أرضية تستقبل المعلومات من القمر الصناعي وعلى أساسها تقوم هذه المحطات بتزويد القمر بمعلومات مهمة من أجل أن يعمل على الوجه الأفضل مثل التوقيت والمدار والموقع .. الخ وهذا يعني أن الاتصال مزدوج بين هذه المحطات الأرضية والأقمار الصناعية . (انظر الصورة أدناه)م ​








لديك فإنه يجب أن يعرف شيئين أساسيين ومهمين(GPS) أما ما يخص جهاز الاستقبال ​



س 1 : أين هذه الأقمار الصناعية ؟ الموقع​

س 2 : كم تبعد هذه الأقمار عن الجهاز ؟ المسافة


وللإجابة على السؤال الأول يقوم الجهاز بالتقاط معلومات من الأقمار الصناعية تتضمن مواقع تلك الأقمار التقريبية ، وهذه المعلومات ترسل باستمرار ويقوم الجهاز بتخزينها في ذاكرته من أجل معرفة مدار كل قمر ، وأين يجب أن يكون ، وهذا النوع من المعلومات يحدث باستمرار من قبل المحطات الأرضية التي تحدثنا عنها سابقاً ، فهي تزود القمر بموقعه الصحيح ومساره والقمر بدوره يرسل هذه المعلومات إلى جهاز الاستقبال لديك 


(إذن من خلال استلام المعلومات يحدد الجهاز مواقع الأقمار طوال الوقت)


أما إجابة السؤال الثاني والذي يختص بالمسافة فإن الجهاز بعد تحديد مواقع الأقمار في الفضاء بكل دقة – كما أسلفت أعلاه – لا يزال يحتاج أن يعرف كم تبعد عنه هذه الأقمار (المسافة) ويستطيع عمل ذلك عن طريق معرفة الوقت الذي استغرقته الإشارة للوصول ، وهذا يتم تحديده بمعرفة وقت انطلاق الإشارة من القمر ووقت استلامها وفارق الوقت بينهما هو الوقت الذي استغرقته الإشارة في الفضاء من أجل الوصول إلى الجهاز ، طبعاً القمر الصناعي مزود بتوقيت دقيق جداً ، وكذلك الجهاز لديك وإن كان أقل دقة .. ولتبسيط الأمر أقول : كأن القمر يقول للجهاز إن هذه الإشارة انطلقت في الساعة ... والجهاز ينظر إلى ساعته متى استلم هذه الإشارة الآن وقد حدد الزمن الذي أخذته الإشارة للوصول فإن القاعدة تقول : الزمن×السرعة = المسافة . تذكر عندما كنا صغاراً إذا أردنا أن نعرف هل السحاب بعيد أو قريب بأن نحسب الوقت بين مشاهدة البرق وسماع الرعد فإن كان الزمن بينهما كبير فإن السحاب بعيد ، وإن كان الفرق قليل فإن السحاب قريب ؟ هذه نفس الفكرة : الجهاز لديك يضرب الزمن في سرعة موجات الراديو البالغة 186.000 ميل في الثانية والنتيجة هي المسافة بين القمر الصناعي والجهاز 


الآن حددنا أهم شيئين في العملية وهما : موقع القمر والمسافة بننا وبينه ، وبذلك يستطيع الجهاز أن يحدد موقعه كما يلي 


لنفرض أننا على بعد 11.000 ميل من القمر الصناعي الأول بهذه الحالة سيكون موقعنا في أي نقطة من ملايين النقاط على محيط دائرة نصف قطرها 11.000 ميل يكون القمر الصناعي في وسطها ، ولذلك فإن قمراً واحداً لا يكفي لتحديد موقع الجهاز .. ولتقريب هذه الفكرة انظر إلى الصورة التالية 









ولنفرض أننا على بعد 12.000 ميل من قمر ثانٍ ، هذا القمر الثاني سيرسل إشارات تتقاطع مع إشارات القمر الأول مكونة دائرة ، والموقع سيكون على أي نقطة من محيط هذه الدائرة ، مرة أخرى يستحيل تحديد الموقع بقمرين فقط .. انظر الصورة 









ولذلك نحن بحاجة إلى أن نضيف قمراً ثالثاً ولنفرض أنه على بعد 13.000 ميل سيصبح لدينا نقطتان : (أ) و (ب) جراء تقاطع الدوائر الثلاث للأقمار الصناعية الثلاثة ، لكن النقطتين بعيدتان عن بعضهما بعداً شاسعاً ، انظر الصورة 









ومع العلم إنه أصبح لدينا نقطتان فقط فإن تحديد أيهما موقع الجهاز يتطلب منك إدخال الارتفاع في موقعك من أجل ان يعرف الجهاز أي النقطتين هو فيها ​



(3D) وعلى كل لو قمنا بإضافة قمر رابع يستطيع الجهاز أن يحدد ثلاثة أبعاد ​



وهي ( خط الطول + خط العرض + الارتفاع ) م ​



</TD></TR></TABLE>​




​

<table cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><tr><td align=middle width="100%"> GPS مصادر الخطأ في إشارة الـ ​


</TD></TR>​
<tr><td align=right width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff> في السنوات الأخيرة GPS أجهزة الـ ​



اصبحت دقيقة جداً بشكل فائق حتى أن معدل نسبة الخطأ انخفض إلى 15 مترا فقط​



وذلك بفضل تطور برامج وقطع الاستقبال داخل الجهاز ، على أن الأمر لا يخلو من بعض العوائق​



GPS التي تؤثر على دقة أجهزة الـ​



ولعل أهم مصادر الخطأ في هذا المجال مايلي ​



- 1 -
أخطاء ناتجة عن بطء الإشارة من القمر الصناعي ، وذلك لأن الإشارة تقل سرعتها عندما تجتاز الغلاف الجوي في طريقها إلى الجهاز ، وعادة تكون أجهزة الاستقبال مزودة بنظام يقوم بحساب معدل التأخير من أجل تصحيح هذا الخطأ ​



- 2 -
أخطاء ناتجة عن انعكاس أو ارتداد الإشارة نتيجة اصطدامها بعوائق مثل البنايات الطويلة أو الصخور والجبال .. إلخ . وهذا من شأنه أن يزيد من سرعة انتقال الإشارة وبالتالي يسبب أخطاء 





- 3 -
أخطاء ناتجة بسبب الساعة الداخلية للجهاز ؛ لأن هذه الساعة ليست بالدقة التي عليها الساعة الذرية الموجودة في القمر الصناعي ، ومن أجل ذلك قد يكون هناك أخطاء بسبب التوقيت ​



- 4 -
أخطاء تحدث بسبب عدم دقة المعلومات التي يرسلها القمر الصناعي عن موقعه في الفضاء ​



- 5 -
عدد الأقمار الصناعية التي يستطيع الجهاز رؤيتها ؛ فكلما زاد عدد الأقمار زادت الدقة والعكس صحيح ؛ فالمباني والمجالات الكهربائية والمغناطيسية تسبب عدم رؤية الجهاز للأقمار وبالتالي تسبب قطع الإشارة وتسبب الأخطاء في التحديد أو حتى احتمال عدم قدرة الجهاز على تحديد الموقع نهائياً ​
​



_منقول_
:34:

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## jassim78 (30 أبريل 2011)

معلومات مميزة


----------



## wafaa ali ali (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## * AishA * (2 مايو 2011)

مشكووورة لنقل هذا الموضوع، جزاكـ الله خيرا


----------



## صالح قاسم محمد (6 مايو 2011)

الشرح قوي ومختصر ومفهوم بس أين أجد كتب عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدى


----------



## wafaa ali ali (6 مايو 2011)

صالح قاسم محمد قال:


> الشرح قوي ومختصر ومفهوم بس أين أجد كتب عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدى


 اخي قاسم حياك الله في كتا ب عن الاقمار 
لقد قمت بتحميله ستجده في الصفحه الرئسيه لهندسه الاتصالات ان شاء الله


----------



## acer.7 (13 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## lamosaaaaaaa (16 مايو 2011)

*راااااااااااااااائع*

:75::12:_:28:_بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

